# Omg



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Brutal clashes in Manshiyet Nasser left two people dead early Thursday morning. 

Initial investigations revealed that a grocer from Beni Suef hit a child from Sohag during an argument and fighting broke out after the child called his parents. The child's family allegedly shot two residents in retaliation, including 25-year-old Nasser Atta Gabr of Sohag who worked for the grocer.

According to authorities, Nasser's relatives kidnapped and killed one of the grocer's family members, mutilating and burning the body. They then set the grocer's home on fire and abducted an unspecified number of his relatives.

Both the boy's family and the grocer hail from Upper Egypt but are living in the low-income Cairo neighborhood of Manshiyet Nasser.

Central Security Forces responded to the scene Thursday to prevent further escalation of the violence.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is just one ****ed up land


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

This is so scary it beggars belief, just when you thought you'd heard it all they ratchet it up a notch, completely [email protected]&ked up as maiden says


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Maireadhoey said:


> This is so scary it beggars belief, just when you thought you'd heard it all they ratchet it up a notch, completely [email protected]&ked up as maiden says




....And still we read posts almost daily about people who want to go live in Egypt!!!


----------



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

well it might be quite brutal but I certainly have read many brutal stories coming out of the US so...


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

jii18 said:


> well it might be quite brutal but I certainly have read many brutal stories coming out of the US so...


Retaliation killings in the US are few and far between, usually involve drugs and gangs, and someone will eventually go to prison.

Here the police won't even come.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jii18 said:


> well it might be quite brutal but I certainly have read many brutal stories coming out of the US so...




So.... so we are in Egypt and discussing how this country is going down the pan.. what happens elsewhere is really not the point.


----------



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> So.... so we are in Egypt and discussing how this country is going down the pan.. what happens elsewhere is really not the point.


Umm ouch. Easy on me, I am a newbie. My point is just that what happens in Egypt certainly gets a lot more focus and fear in general when many of us come from places with heinous crimes as well. i understand we're in egypt and discussing it.

I am also fully aware that the police do nothing here and that is the most scary aspect really because people feel they have full agency to do whatever they like with no accountability.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

jii18 said:


> Umm ouch. Easy on me, I am a newbie. My point is just that what happens in Egypt certainly gets a lot more focus and fear in general when many of us come from places with heinous crimes as well. i understand we're in egypt and discussing it.
> 
> I am also fully aware that the police do nothing here and that is the most scary aspect really because people feel they have full agency to do whatever they like with no accountability.


I watched a gun battle in the street one evening. A couple of weeks later, I watched family #1 butcher members of family #2, and family #2 charging off to the home of family #1 to do the same - in the street, in broad daylight. The result? I moved flats.

Never saw that in the US!


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> I watched a gun battle in the street one evening. A couple of weeks later, I watched family #1 butcher members of family #2, and family #2 charging off to the home of family #1 to do the same - in the street, in broad daylight. The result? I moved flats.
> 
> Never saw that in the US!


So it's ok for you to be a Debbie Downer, but not me?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

hyper_janice said:


> So it's ok for you to be a Debbie Downer, but not me?


Grudge much?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No in house fighting please.. I am the policeman here who will take action.. go into the streets no one will bother you there


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> No in house fighting please.. I am the policeman here who will take action.. go into the streets no one will bother you there


Let's see - Expatagogo is saying I called her a liar? And you the policeman who is friends with her try to stop a conversation in which she is not making sense. Certainly we are in Egypt and the thinking is contagious. By the way, she is upset because she made an ambiguous comment about people having to brush their teeth with sticks when someone asked if they could buy toothpaste here. And now you are spanking me after I apologized for hurting her feelings? 

Anyone that has bought toothpaste in Egypt give my comment a like!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hyper_janice said:


> Let's see - Expatagogo is saying I called her a liar? And you the policeman who is friends with her try to stop a conversation in which she is not making sense. Certainly we are in Egypt and the thinking is contagious. By the way, she is upset because she made an ambiguous comment about people having to brush their teeth with sticks when someone asked if they could buy toothpaste here. And now you are spanking me after I apologized for hurting her feelings?
> 
> Anyone that has bought toothpaste in Egypt give my comment a like!




The comment was to both of you.

I didn't see you being called a liar.... 

Who spanked you ... once again it was for both of you.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> The comment was to both of you.
> 
> I didn't see you being called a liar....
> 
> Who spanked you ... once again it was for both of you.


I never said she called me a liar. 

Who spanked you.... is referring to you telling me you're the policeman who will stop the conversation. If you don't iron out issues they pile up and people become aggressive and hostile (like we all haven't seen that here many times). If someone confronts me with a problem, I'm thankful if they can teach me something. I guess the main point of that conversation was please stop being so derogatory about the Egyptian people to the point of exaggerating the facts. The fact is that there are many problems that are sufficient. I learned now - don't say something's a lie (which is different than calling someone a liar)...call it an exaggeration. But then again, that could be considered a lie?

So once again, my husband's look on life of "keep your mouth shut" comes into mind. If I could only do it. 

By the way, if I recall the comment about the toothpaste, you liked the comment? If it was so offensive as to warrant an attack, why didn't you stop it back then and instead like it? 

I definitely am living in Egypt and really must stop trying to make sense of anything.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

hyper_janice said:


> don't say something's a lie (which is different than calling someone a liar)...call it an exaggeration. But then again, that could be considered a lie?


Went back by doing search of toiletries and found this particular log I did not call Expatagogo a liar I said "it is not a stereotype, it is a lie you will have to brush your teeth with sticks". Since the thread was closed I could not copy it. I didn't think that statement I called Expatagog a liar was true, as I'm usually not rude. 

Isn't that how rumors start? 

I'm bad enough without making me appear to be worse, thank you! And people should be able to clear their names when being accused with exaggerated statements.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

As Maiden is not about at the moment i will be the policeman and close the thread before it results in infractions being given.


----------

